# Problema compilazione /nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 [Risolto]

## micio

Ciau a tutti,

sto provando a fare un aggiornamento e tra le varie cose ci stanno pure i driver nvidia!

Il problema sta nel fatto che non trova i sorgenti del kernel in /usr/src/linux perchè questo link punta ai sorgenti del 2.6.20, solo che da quando nel precendente aggiornamento ha installato i sorgenti del 2.6.21, i sorgenti del vecchio kernel è come se nn esistessero... (la directory con qualche file dentro è rimasta).

Ora io ho provato a riemergere i sorgenti, ma trova solo quelli del 2.6.21, quindi il problema mi resta... ora cosa posso fare?? devo per forza compilare il nuovo kernel oppure c'è un modo per riutilizzare i vecchi sorgenti?? 

Grazie anticipatamente 

MicioLast edited by micio on Thu Jul 26, 2007 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Se ho capito bene...probabilmente hai compilao i gentoo-sources con la USE="symlink".

Il kernel che hai avviato nella corrente sessione lo puoi vedere con:

```
uname -r
```

Quindi verifica che il link /usr/src/linux punti ai sorgenti corretti, nel mio caso:

```
> ~/uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r8
```

e quindi:

```
> /usr/src/ls -l

total 8.0K

   0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   31 2007-07-16 17:07 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/

4.0K drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4.0K 2007-07-24 15:51 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/
```

Puoi risolvere da root con:

```
rm /usr/src/linux

ln -sf /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
```

Ora puoi di nuovo procedere con l'emergere i nvidia-drivers.

----------

## micio

allora i tuoi comandi nn li ho ben capiti, o meglio nn funzionano... comunque ho provato con questi perché il senso mi sembrava quello

```

micio@localhost ~ $ uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r6

micio@localhost ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/

totale 8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 25 apr 02:45 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 15 lug 23:13 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 16 lug 18:59 linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

```

Come puoi vedere il collegamento è corretto verso il kernel che sto usando, ma comunque non va... ecco il log di errore

```

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 142:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 554:   Called die

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/temp/build.log'.

```

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto  :Smile: 

Mcio

----------

## lucapost

io proverei a questo punto a riemergere i gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6

----------

## HoX

posta l'output di  ls -a /usr/src/linux

----------

## micio

 *Anema wrote:*   

> posta l'output di  ls -a /usr/src/linux

 

eccolo  :Smile: 

```

micio@localhost ~ $ ls -a /usr/src/linux

.        .config.old  init    Module.symvers  System.map     .vmlinux.cmd

..       crypto       ipc     net             .tmp_versions

arch     drivers      kernel  scripts         usr

block    fs           lib     security        .version

.config  include      mm      sound           vmlinux

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *micio wrote:*   

> Ciau a tutti,
> 
> sto provando a fare un aggiornamento e tra le varie cose ci stanno pure i driver nvidia!
> 
> Il problema sta nel fatto che non trova i sorgenti del kernel in /usr/src/linux perchè questo link punta ai sorgenti del 2.6.20, solo che da quando nel precendente aggiornamento ha installato i sorgenti del 2.6.21, i sorgenti del vecchio kernel è come se nn esistessero... (la directory con qualche file dentro è rimasta).
> ...

 

```
For those with the !!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4  (note - replace gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4, with your present kernel use uname -r)

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

make prepare modules_prepare

If make prepare modules_prepare fails just emerge nvidia-drivers or ati-drivers, which ever one u have. 
```

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> io proverei a questo punto a riemergere i gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6

 

Hai provato a seguire questo consiglio? Dovrebbe risolverti il problema.

----------

## micio

Ok risolto con un semplice

```

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6

```

Grazie a tutti ciaoooo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

NOTA: in futuro, per la gestione del symlink del kernel (/usr/src/linux) usate il comando "eselect kernel", c'est plus facile  :Wink: 

----------

## micio

Ragazzi al riavvio, mi ha dato un errore..

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

ho provato a rimettere il mio xorg.conf e comunque non andava, il problema l'ho risolto scaricando i driver dal sito ufficiale nvidia e installando quelli.

Magari avevo sbagliato io qualcosa, ma comunque sia ho pensato di postare nel caso fosse di aiuto a qualcuno!!

bye bye!!

Micio

----------

## djinnZ

dopo aver pasticciato con il kernel è buona norma lanciare un 

```
module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

----------

